# New Tamron SP 70-200mm f/2.8 Di VC USD G2 Lens Coming Soon



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 25, 2017)

```
<p>It looks like we’re going to see a new Tamron SP 70-200mm f/2.8 Di VC USD G2 lens announced next month ahead of CP+ in Yokohama, Japan.</p>
<p>It looks like February is going to be a busy announcement month with both Canon & Sigma also ready to announce new products for the show.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-28048 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Tamron-SP-70-200mm-f2.8-Di-VC-USD-G2-lens-4.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Tamron-SP-70-200mm-f2.8-Di-VC-USD-G2-lens-4-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Tamron-SP-70-200mm-f2.8-Di-VC-USD-G2-lens-2.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Tamron-SP-70-200mm-f2.8-Di-VC-USD-G2-lens-2-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Tamron-SP-70-200mm-f2.8-Di-VC-USD-G2-lens.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Tamron-SP-70-200mm-f2.8-Di-VC-USD-G2-lens-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Tamron-SP-70-200mm-f2.8-Di-VC-USD-G2-lens-3.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Tamron-SP-70-200mm-f2.8-Di-VC-USD-G2-lens-3-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 25, 2017)

Very interesting. 

This is the second "white ring" zoom after the 150-600, right?

The pictures look like it's a prototype (paint, finish, inscription)
Somehow - I'm guessing by the lens caps - it looks Longer but thinner than the EF equivalent. 
But I could also be wrong here.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 25, 2017)

Maximilian said:


> Very interesting.
> 
> This is the second "white ring" zoom after the 150-600, right?
> 
> ...


Yep thats 2nd SP series zoom after 150-600 G2. Just curious do people really buy Tamron lens over Canon's own 70-200mm lens.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 25, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> ... do people really buy Tamron lens over Canon's own 70-200mm lens.


I don't know. I didn't buy Tamron yet. But If performance pre price is right, why not. 
I am quite interested in their primes.
Right now I'm not in the market for a 70-200/2.8 but I like to see how competition pushes each other to higher limits. 
Will be interesting, how this performs against the EF 70-200 IS II or the rumored Mark III.


----------



## IglooEater (Jan 25, 2017)

Maximilian said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > ... do people really buy Tamron lens over Canon's own 70-200mm lens.
> ...



I know a lot of Nikon folks who have the Tamron over Nikon's own version, but I have yet to meet anyone with it mounted on a Canon. I considered it before purchasing the Canon II, but got a good deal on the Canon. ~1300usd


----------



## andrei1989 (Jan 25, 2017)

IglooEater said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > Chaitanya said:
> ...



well, considering the canon is ~2000€, without any discounts, the tamron is ~1100€ and the sigma even less at ~850€ i would say that for 90% of the quality offered by the canon, paying ~half the price is a great deal if you're not a pro (not making money from photography).


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 25, 2017)

If zoom-ring will still not turn in Canon direction, they can just keep it. Totally irrespective of price and performance.


----------



## Luds34 (Jan 25, 2017)

Will be interesting to see how this performs. The current version is quite good optically. It seems some of the 3rd party lenses, even when they focus accurately and consistently, often have an extra hiccup or something before completely locking in. I believe the current Tamron 70-200 fell into the category a tiny bit.


----------



## bsbeamer (Jan 25, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> Just curious do people really buy Tamron lens over Canon's own 70-200mm lens.



I do own the Tamron 70-200 VC and pair with the Tamron 24-70 VC when the 24-70 is needed. The 24-70 was the only that offered stabilization and F2.8, so did not have a lot of options on that front. Was finding myself having issues with the "reverse" zoom ring on one lens and not the other, so I picked it up on sale with rebate. 

Am I 100% happy with either of these lenses? No, there is definitely room for improvement when interacting with the camera body, but that is not exactly Tamron's fault.

Would I purchase this new one? Not sure. Will take a look and consider selling the existing 70-200 for this, if it looks like there are enough improvements made for the price. Having firmware access and being compatible with their dock may be enough.

If Canon would just release a 24-70 with IS, they could take my money. I'd pre-order without much thought...


----------



## pknight (Jan 25, 2017)

I have the Tamron 70-200, and purchased it on the strength of very positive reviews and a very low price compared to the Canon. This is an excellent lens. I cannot say that it is as good, better, or worse than the Canon, but as a hobbyist with finite funds, it performs beyond expectations.

Would I consider a G2 version? Doubtful. One of the selling points of Sigma's, and now Tamron's, new lenses is the ability to adjust focus in the lens via a dock/console. I have recently tried to do this on a zoom lens. The process is not worth the time and effort, and neither company provides adequate guidance for adjusting zoom lenses. Fortunately, my lenses focus well with just the in-camera adjustments.


----------



## martti (Jan 25, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> If zoom-ring will still not turn in Canon direction, they can just keep it. Totally irrespective of price and performance.




That was the main thing that bothered me with the Tamron 24-70. then it fell into the ocean and I got the Canon 24-70 II to replace it. I will not buy another Tamron zoom after this experience.


----------



## Jopa (Jan 25, 2017)

I think the AF speed for this kind of lens is as important and the optical performance. Even if Tamron matches the optics, I highly doubt the AF will be as good as Canon's. What about the 70-200L III rumor?


----------



## rwvaughn (Jan 25, 2017)

andrei1989 said:


> IglooEater said:
> 
> 
> > Maximilian said:
> ...



I own a lot of Canon glass, and I own a lot of Tamron's new SP line of glass. With Canon dragging it's feet to update their older primes I purchased the Tamron 45mm. I liked it enough to buy the 85mm and the 90mm. 

Do people buy the Tamron 70-200 over the Nikon and Canon offerings? Yes they do. Nikon's 70-200 VRII was not a true 200mm and Tamron's was. Nikon's new version 3 lens at 2800 USD is not an investment most soccer mom's will make. The rumored Canon mark iii is likely to see a price increase to match Nikon's as well. If lens purchasers can get a sharp lens and save a chunk of change at the same time they are going to go Tamron or Sigma. 

None of my senior picture clients ask me if I taking their pictures with a Tamron, Sigma, or Canon lens. All they care about is that their pictures look great and mom/dad are happy. I've never had a client ask me "will that lens blur the background behind me?" They care about how they look themselves.

I've never really given much thought to which way the zoom ring turns. I just attach a lens and shoot. I'm finding that I'm a very busy senior picture shooter. So apparently Tamron is doing something right as I'm already booking for the summer and fall. 

I am looking for a new 70-200 so this lens definitely excites me and yes if Canon prices their rumored new 70-200 comparably to the new Nikon version I'll be giving Tamron a serious look. If the lens works, and makes me money, I could care less who the manufacturer was.


----------



## Jopa (Jan 25, 2017)

rwvaughn said:


> Nikon's new version 3 lens at 2800 USD is not an investment most soccer mom's will make. The rumored Canon


Soccer mom's - maybe not, but soccer dad's like me - sure will


----------



## johnctharp (Jan 25, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> If zoom-ring will still not turn in Canon direction, they can just keep it. Totally irrespective of price and performance.



This is actually a selling point for the Nikon crowd, so it goes both ways- but do expect the Sigma version to mirror Canon's ergonomics.

I will say that if I have to use one of these for paid work, I would also not pick up a lens that zooms in the 'wrong' direction.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 25, 2017)

The existing 70-200 VC was already optically superior to the Canon (sharper everywhere save 200mm and with nicer bokeh). Canon L II has better AF, a bit better build, and a better MFD. If Tamron manages to close the latter gaps without significantly increasing their price, they may have a winner on their hands.

P.S. For those dismissive of the existing Tamron 70-200 VC; all I can say is that it has earned me a lot of money and shots from it have been in advertising, magazines, and a whole lot of portraits, events, and weddings.

P.S.S. The days of snobbery regarding third party glass are over, if you haven't noticed. A whole lot of pros are using glass that doesn't come from Canon or Nikon.


----------



## rwvaughn (Jan 25, 2017)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> The days of snobbery regarding third party glass are over, if you haven't noticed. A whole lot of pros are using glass that doesn't come from Canon or Nikon.



+1 Truth


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 25, 2017)

johnctharp said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > If zoom-ring will still not turn in Canon direction, they can just keep it. Totally irrespective of price and performance.
> ...



to me it is stupid and blatant disregard for the largest potential customer base in the market. For that reason alone i will not buy any lens that does not fully embrace and adhere to "Canon standards". I once had Tamron 28-75 and 17-50/2.8. IQ was OK, but wrong turn on zoom ring drove me nuts and caused missed shots in fast-paced situations, since I used those Tamrons intermittently with Canon zoom lenses. Sigma has slowly learned the lesson. It remains to be seen, whetehr Tamron has gooten the message with this one or not. Linked images give no indication, since FL scale is not visible / or not printed on that lens prototype.


----------



## IglooEater (Jan 25, 2017)

andrei1989 said:


> IglooEater said:
> 
> 
> > Maximilian said:
> ...



+1 I agree. I didn't say the Tamron's not an awesome buy. Just said I've never met a canon user with one. OTOH I've never met a canon user with an EF 11-24 f4.0L either- But that doesn't mean no one has one. XD


----------



## COBRASoft (Jan 26, 2017)

I have an 11-24 F4, it's awesome, used it a lot on my trip in the rockies (Canada) last summer.


----------



## Alex_M (Jan 26, 2017)

Tamron 70-200 VC is an awesome glass with peak sharpness at around 135mm. It has served me well in a variety of situations and never let me down. It is a tiny bit slower focusing than Canon counterpart but never missed a single bit for me. Sharpness around 200mm is not the best and can be improved. I am sure that Tamron took care of this in the upcoming lens. Looking at the switches we are going to get: 3-mode VC, 2-mode AF range, integrated Arca Swiss compatible tripod mount and USB dock compatibility, of course. 

It will be one tough choice for me between this new Tamron lens and soon to be announced Sigma 70-200 Sports lens. 
Exciting times ahead!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 26, 2017)

I believe that Tamron is the largest seller of lenses in the world, and generally, autofocus works very well, much better than Sigma. If I were looking for a low priced lens like this, I'd consider it, but since Canon's version is available for ~$1529 new, the Tamron would need to be priced much lower, and have near equal performance. I've owned several Tamron Lenses with no issues, they were not all that good optically though.


----------



## Bennymiata (Jan 26, 2017)

I recently purchased a Tamrron 85mm f1.8.
Initially I was very disappointed with it until I spent half an hour getting the amfa set correctly on my 5d3 (+16).

Yesterday I used it seriously for the first time, being a little nervous using it for a paying customer, and I was delighted by its performance.
Quick and accurate focussing and nice colours and contrast.
Maybe I'll have a good look at this new 70-200 as it is a lens I'm missing from my collection.


----------



## Batus1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Tamron is pretty good I have the previous 70 to 200 vc and its awesome I wanted the canon at the time but I went for the tamron after looking at DP review and someother sites and videos I was sold very good choice. I would say that if the new one is a step beyond in the image quality I would sale the previous vc for that one. What I use is 7D mark II,70D,5D mark III Don't over look Tamron Glass its good starting with the previous Gen that is.


----------



## hubie (Jan 26, 2017)

Oh dear. I get that the 'wrong' direction of the zoom ring may disturb some of you, but dont blame the lens for it.... just dont buy it then :.

I assume there are quite a lot of people that are not having such issues, including me.
Although I have the f/4 and therefore I wont buy a f/2.8 anytime soon... also because of the weight and physical footprint.

I prefer the zoom direction of Canon lenses, too, btw....


----------



## -1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Maximilian said:


> Very interesting.
> 
> This is the second "white ring" zoom after the 150-600, right?
> 
> ...



Don't think that's supposed white, but rather a luxurious pale whiterose gold ring. Symbolizing a commitment to the excellence possible in the price range aimed towards the havenots... Might take a looksie!


----------



## Hflm (Jan 26, 2017)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> The existing 70-200 VC was already optically superior to the Canon (sharper everywhere save 200mm and with nicer bokeh). Canon L II has better AF, a bit better build, and a better MFD. If Tamron manages to close the latter gaps without significantly increasing their price, they may have a winner on their hands.
> 
> P.S. For those dismissive of the existing Tamron 70-200 VC; all I can say is that it has earned me a lot of money and shots from it have been in advertising, magazines, and a whole lot of portraits, events, and weddings.
> 
> P.S.S. The days of snobbery regarding third party glass are over, if you haven't noticed. A whole lot of pros are using glass that doesn't come from Canon or Nikon.


I had the Tamron but sold it for the Nikon when I was still with Nikon. I found the Nikon easily as sharp, mostly sharper and, what is more important to me, AF reliability and speed was much better. I had a lot of missed shots in dim churches at weddings with the Tamron, never with the Nikon. Optical bench tests of lensrentals (https://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2015/03/just-the-lenses-the-great-200mm-shoot-out/) get to a similar conclusion regarding sharpness than what I had. Now that Tamron offers an USB-dock to adjust focus, I can imagine their newer version to close the gap. Their 85/1.8vc already showed a great performance. But again, I will make my decision based on AF performance and hope it to be as reliable as the 35/1.4ii AF.


----------



## Ladislav (Jan 26, 2017)

I have Tamron 24-70 VC. It is very good for still images but so-so for anything moving. When I was considering 70-200, AF was the priority and since I got a very good price (less than £1200) for new Canon Mk. II (not grey market), there was no reason for me to buy anything else.

Tamron was the only lens I have which had to: visit service centre multiple times, be replaced, use a lot of AFMA setting. It is also the only lens I have which occasionally causes errors when communicating with camera and I don't trust its "weather sealing" at all. 

But even with all those disadvantages it is the most used lens in my kit simply because focal length + max aperture + stabilization make it unbeatable for me by anything Canon offers. If Canon ever makes IS version of their 24-70/2.8, it will probably change.


----------



## tron (Jan 26, 2017)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> The existing 70-200 VC was already optically superior to the Canon (sharper everywhere save 200mm and with nicer bokeh). Canon L II has better AF, a bit better build, and a better MFD. If Tamron manages to close the latter gaps without significantly increasing their price, they may have a winner on their hands.
> 
> P.S. For those dismissive of the existing Tamron 70-200 VC; all I can say is that it has earned me a lot of money and shots from it have been in advertising, magazines, and a whole lot of portraits, events, and weddings.
> 
> P.S.S. The days of snobbery regarding third party glass are over, if you haven't noticed. A whole lot of pros are using glass that doesn't come from Canon or Nikon.


Since noone can guarantee future camera compatibility I consider buying only Canon lenses not a snobbery but common logic for someone who is not willing to pay time and again for similar lenses. Keep in mind I am not talking about on camera jpeg corrections (which I ignore since I do not shoot jpegs) but important things like autofocusing, even working at all. Some old Sigma AF lenses for example work only fully open. I do not accept excuses of that was then because nobody compensated me for "then" and there is no guarantee it will not happen again in the future (docks or not, firmware or not). As I have already mentioned numerous previous times I have a nice door stop/ press papier, etc Tokina ATX 28-70 2.8 (which by the way is quite sharp). And that only because I got rid of 2 sigma lenses on time!

By the way I am sorry that this is the case because tamron 15-30 2.8 seems so tempting for astophotography.


----------



## andrei1989 (Jan 26, 2017)

tron said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > The existing 70-200 VC was already optically superior to the Canon (sharper everywhere save 200mm and with nicer bokeh). Canon L II has better AF, a bit better build, and a better MFD. If Tamron manages to close the latter gaps without significantly increasing their price, they may have a winner on their hands.
> ...



this is NOT an issue anymore since the introduction of the USB docks


----------



## tron (Jan 26, 2017)

andrei1989 said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> ...


Is there a USB box for tamron lenses?


----------



## Alex_M (Jan 26, 2017)

Yes, there is:

http://www.tamron-usa.com/news/35mm/tap-in_console2016.php




tron said:


> Is there a USB box for tamron lenses?


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 26, 2017)

tron said:


> Is there a USB box for tamron lenses?


It is called "TAMRON TAP-in Console". See here:
http://www.tamron-usa.com/A022special/en/product/lenses/a022.html


----------



## AlmostDecent (Jan 26, 2017)

Hflm said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > The existing 70-200 VC was already optically superior to the Canon (sharper everywhere save 200mm and with nicer bokeh). Canon L II has better AF, a bit better build, and a better MFD. If Tamron manages to close the latter gaps without significantly increasing their price, they may have a winner on their hands.
> ...



Yes, I was in a similar situation a few months ago and had to decide between the Nikkor and the Tamron as I got ready to travel to NY (I live in Brazil) to cover the World Chess Championship. Eventually two factors had me buy the Nikkor: 1) I got a fantastic deal on a mint condition one for $1380 and 2) a pro friend who owned it set me straight on the 'not true 200mm' aspect which worried me. This was big on my mind. I heeded his advice, bought it, got all the shots I wanted and more. The incredible speed and accuracy of the focus were big plusses, and despite meticulous testing could barely justify even +1 AFM on my body (Nikon D750) on either side of the range. 

That said, I will point out that my Tamron 35 SP is almost permanently only my body and is my favorite lens period. I had the chance to use the Tamron 85 whilst in NY, and loved it, 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/31005142372/in/album-72157672882769053/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/31005142242/in/album-72157672882769053/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/30781008620/in/album-72157672882769053/

but had to return it as my budget was already stretched for the Nikkor. It is next on my list though!

Flickr albums with WCh: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/with/72157673854155153


----------



## tron (Jan 26, 2017)

Alex_M said:


> Yes, there is:
> 
> http://www.tamron-usa.com/news/35mm/tap-in_console2016.php
> 
> ...





Maximilian said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a USB box for tamron lenses?
> ...


5. Compatible Tamron Lenses (As of February 2016: in the order of product launch, starting with the newest)
SP 85mm F/1.8 Di VC USD (Model F016): Launch date TBA
For Nikon and Canon. Sony-compatible model to be released later. 


SP 90mm F/2.8 Di MACRO 1:1 VC USD (Model F017): To be launched February 25, 2016
For Nikon and Canon. Sony-compatible model will be released later.
* By first updating firmware to the most up-to-date version with use of TAP-in Console™, it becomes possible to use all the functions of TAP-in Console™ compatible with this lens.

SP 45mm F/1.8 Di VC USD (Model F013): Launched in September 2015
For Nikon and Canon. Sony-compatible model will be released later.
*Initial firmware update by Tamron service facility is required to enable compatibility with the TAP-in Console™.

SP 35mm F/1.8 Di VC USD (Model F012): Launched in September 2015
For Nikon and Canon. Sony-compatible model will be released later.
*Initial firmware update by Tamron service facility is required to enable compatibility with the TAP-in Console™.


So there is no reference to 15-30 2.8


----------



## andrei1989 (Jan 26, 2017)

tron said:


> Alex_M said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, there is:
> ...



the 150-600 G2 is also on that list.

the 15-30 i think was launched right before their usb box and i believe will get the same treatment as the 90mm macro - new outside and electronics, same optics and compatibility with the console


----------



## bsbeamer (Jan 26, 2017)

tron said:


> So there is no reference to 15-30 2.8




I can confirm that the Tamron SP 15-30mm f/2.8 Di VC USD is NOT compatible with their USB dock. 

This is a phenomenal lens, though a little on the heavy side. Enjoy using this lens when the opportunity is right and really wish I could use it more often. Purchased this because of the VC (image stabilization) and F2.8 - no one else offers this. For those that care about asthetics, it dropped the gold rings/labels on other Di VC USD lenses and replaced with a charcoal/silver ring.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 26, 2017)

tron said:


> Alex_M said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, there is:
> ...


Sorry! I wasn't referring on the 15-30 working with the TAP-in. 
I only wanted to answer the question that there is in fact an USB doc.


----------



## tron (Jan 26, 2017)

Maximilian said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Alex_M said:
> ...


No problem. But if it doesn't support but a few lenses it is a useless one for NOW. And this "new" firmware upgrade situation does not yet apply completely. In fact it barely applies (a small subset of current lenses). Maybe in a few years it will support all (future) current lenses.


----------



## tron (Jan 26, 2017)

andrei1989 said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Alex_M said:
> ...


So for now It IS an ISSUE for most of Tamron lenses (and certainly for the one that interests me).


----------



## tron (Jan 26, 2017)

As other members mentioned they had reliability issues. I do not know if these could be fixed in firmware. 

To tell the truth I wouldn't trust 3rd party for paid jobs. And even though I am a hobbyist I don't want to risk my money
to something that will be unreliable. Cheap is expensive if you have to buy again.

The 15-30 is kind of the exception to the above. I do not worry about AF so much since it is an ultra wide to wide lens.
BUT I worry about working in general. So I will think about it if they reintroduce it with dock support.


----------



## bsbeamer (Jan 26, 2017)

tron said:


> As other members mentioned they had reliability issues. I do not know if these could be fixed in firmware.
> 
> To tell the truth I wouldn't trust 4rd party for paid jobs. And even though I am a hobbyist I don't want to risk my money
> to something that will be unreliable. Cheap is expensive if you have to buy again.
> ...




To Tamron's credit, they did update the firmware on the 70-200 when it was not working correctly with the 5D4 in video and live view modes. (Issue also impacted 80D and some others.) Lens worked fine on 70D and some other bodies.

I have not run into issues with the 15-30 or the 24-70.

Support for USB dock for firmware update would be welcomed. Basically ended up paying about $50 total to ship 70-200 with insurance and get back expedited with signature required. And for that price, I could have purchased a USB dock and done this myself, IF the lens was compatible. I understand why calibration for older lenses would not possible (changing zoom or AF functions), but updating firmware SHOULD be possible.


----------



## tron (Jan 26, 2017)

bsbeamer said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > As other members mentioned they had reliability issues. I do not know if these could be fixed in firmware.
> ...


Too much trouble and this kind of shipping maybe country dependent. Why bother? Canon lenses do not need that 99% (I excluded a firmware update for some big whites).

It is a pity since there are always gems among 3rd party lenses. Now after we have examples of the dock resolving future camera compatibility issues we will be pursuaded to consider them as viable options...


----------



## bsbeamer (Jan 26, 2017)

tron said:


> Too much trouble and this kind of shipping maybe country dependent. Why bother? Canon lenses do not need that 99% (I excluded a firmware update for some big whites).
> 
> It is a pity since there are always gems among 3rd party lenses. Now after we have examples of the dock resolving future camera compatibility issues we will be pursuaded to consider them as viable options...




As I've said in the past, if Canon would release a 24-70 F2.8 with IS, I would be pre-ordering and likely selling the majority of my 3rd party lenses. Fortunately, everything is currently working fine and will stick with what I have until better options are available.


----------



## PixelTrawler (Jan 26, 2017)

Im very interested in this one. I have the 150-600 G2 and I like it. I use it with my 5d Mark IV. 
Autofocus is very fast although it needs a lot of light at f/6.3 but thats the nature of these superzooms. 

Love the build quality and design. Pretty sharp too. 

Light wont be an issue at f/2.8... so if this is sharp itll be good.


----------



## rodrigoac (Jan 27, 2017)

IglooEater said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > Chaitanya said:
> ...



I have version 1 of this lens for Canon and I love it. I was using it with a 70D for photos and some videos, never had an issue with the focusing. I couldn't justify a $2,000 Canon lens at the time but I don't regret and now that I upgraded to a 5D Mk IV I am happier than ever. I started doing portraits and weddings last year and this lens is perfect for what I need.


----------

